# Sat Navigation Activation ? Best Place/Price



## LeeDarlington (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi All
Hello, I'm new to this group.
I'm just wanting a little/help advice please. I'm wanting my navigation activating and have been quoted nearly £1800 bu Audi.
On my specs, it states there is preparation for navigation system so where is best to get this done at the cheapest price. I'm in Darlington, North East.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

happy dayz £650


----------



## LeeDarlington (Apr 30, 2019)

Where is that ?

Thanks


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I bet there are loads of places that will do it far cheaper .


----------



## LeeDarlington (Apr 30, 2019)

I've been looking but can't seem to find anywhere


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

Hi guys - Just purchased a 2015 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI S-line Quattro. It has most things but doesn't have Sat Nav and I definitely want to get Sat Nav installed. Would also like to get a reversing camera installed.

All the Audi Specialists near me have said they don't do any of this kind of stuff. The people they recommended I speak to also told me they don't do it either lol. I thought I could get this done cheap through an indy... (...)

I called my local main Audi dealer and they checked my reg and said my car has the Sat Nav preparation kit in it and there is no hardware to install. They said it's just a CD and labour and the cost will be £500. This apparently gets you the latest maps installed with no subsequent map updates. Also, they told me I can't retrofit a reversing camera through an Audi dealer... (...) I want a genuine Audi reversing camera fitted and this sucks.

Anyway, I'm very confused. Looking on the forums people are talking about memory cards needed not CDs, and also lots of you seem to be talking about quotes of £1500+ minimum. People have been saying there are 3 different options for installing the sat nav but that's not what I've been told by my local Audi dealer. I looked up some old brochures for Audi TTs and they make very clear in black and white that 'all' Audi TTs have the Sat Nav preparation in them i.e. we all have the hardware pre-installed so why are we getting massively different quotes and why are some people being told they need hardware? How can some of you get quoted £1800 and I'm being told it's £500? Are they giving me an inferior sat nav fit? I thought £500 was a rip off as they told me it's just a CD and labour for installing software. My Audi dealer has made clear that is the ONLY option to retrofit sat nav on my TT so don't understand people online saying they need hardware to do it. How can a third party company above be charging someone £650 which is more than a main audi dealer is quoting me?? I saw another thread somewhere online which said it should be £500 to activate through a main dealer and that was written a couple of years ago, so if anything, it should be even cheaper now i.e. £300 - £400 at the most. I also saw some people online paid about £400 for activating their sat nav through a main dealer. Alot of confusing and contradictory stuff online about this. I want full functionality of my virtual cockpit and sat nav and also want Audi Connect to work - will that work?? Any advice appreciated. I would like to use Google maps / Traffic and stuff like that on the virtual cockpit aswell as maps.


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

VW Retrofit in Redditch will activate it for £250. Had mine done earlier this year and would highly recommend. Well worth the drive where ever you're coming from I would say.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

miller said:


> VW Retrofit in Redditch will activate it for £250. Had mine done earlier this year and would highly recommend. Well worth the drive where ever you're coming from I would say.


I have been told by various 3rd party specialist companies who work on Audis NOT to get the satnav activation done from VW or anyone else apart from Audi. They made clear you are buying the license etc and only Audi can do that.

Anyway, I rang another main Audi dealer out of interest to see if I could get a cheaper price on my car and they quoted me £1500 LOL. They are claiming my dashboard needs to come out lol. They even checked my reg and chassis number - this is absolute BS. These people don't know what they are talking about. Any of you being quoted more than £500, I suggest you ring other Audi dealers and check your reg with them. My car already has all the tech in it - just needs activation. I've found these Audi dealers (who are frachises at the end of the day) have no clue what they are talking about and are ripping people off.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Master Yoda said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > VW Retrofit in Redditch will activate it for £250. Had mine done earlier this year and would highly recommend. Well worth the drive where ever you're coming from I would say.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Audi Tunbridge Wells spent 3 months trying to retrofit High Beam Assist to my car before eventually giving up. They then sent the car to Sat Nav Systems of Chessington who sorted it. Maybe worth checking out their price for SatNav activation


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Master Yoda said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > VW Retrofit in Redditch will activate it for £250. Had mine done earlier this year and would highly recommend. Well worth the drive where ever you're coming from I would say.
> ...


Sorry but this is not true in terms of rip off. The retro fit is a part supplied with a price and procedure from AAG, the dealer doesn't sit down and price anything individually.

The price is set at that level "in my option" as that's what Audi sell the option for from the factory, otherwise people would order a car and fit it at a lesser price before collection from the dealer. Let's stick to facts, not personal interpretations of half truths.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Interesting this as I always assumed the cost Audi charge included the software license.

If you took your car to a main dealer could they then remove the sat nav as it's unlicensed?

There are plenty of companies doing it like VW retrofit, OEM retrofits so if it was illegal you'd have thought Audi would have come down on them by now.


----------



## G1ARM (Oct 22, 2020)

LeeDarlington said:


> I've been looking but can't seem to find anywhere


Hi Lee, in a similar position to you in that I'm now the owner of a mk 3 TT without sat nav. All the button are there but saying not installed. Did you get sorted? If so where as I'm also located in the NE. Cheers


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

The car has it installed.It just needs activated. Ryan Gash North East VAG adaptions done mine.Also carplay,alarm beep locking/unlocking and visual display of a car onscreen when in reverse. He travels about so if you cant be bothered travelling,look him up on FB. He will let you know when he is going to be in your area.There is now plenty of guys that do this.Audi wanted £1700 from me. I got it for £100. Although I think its a bit dearer now :wink:


----------



## G1ARM (Oct 22, 2020)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> The car has it installed.It just needs activated. Ryan Gash North East VAG adaptions done mine.Also carplay,alarm beep locking/unlocking and visual display of a car onscreen when in reverse. He travels about so if you cant be bothered travelling,look him up on FB. He will let you know when he is going to be in your area.There is now plenty of guys that do this.Audi wanted £1700 from me. I got it for £100. Although I think its a bit dearer now :wink:


Many thanks for that, I'll take a look.


----------

